# x67c ice machine???????



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

any body here have or had one or know some body that does, thinking about getting one and just want to hear about peoples expierence with it..

Thanks Mike


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

I bought one last year and I can tell ya' that it has changed the way I ice fish-- I still can't believe how much detail is on the screen-- a 1/64th oz. jig in 55 FOW and able to see perch coming in to check out my bait--another thing that I like is that the unit shows a 7 second "history" as the screen scrolls across--you won't get that with a flasher--also don't let anyone tell you that the LCD screen doesn't show in real time 'cause it just ain't true , heck the ice machine package also has a screen heater when the temps dip too low


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I fish with a friend that has one it seems to work good for him and he has never had a problem with it .


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the M68c, same as the 67 but with GPS. To tell you the truth, I wouldn't know how to ice fish without it. The reolution is great and the target seperation is incredible. I have used in anywhere from 5' -100' of water and haven't had a problem picking up my bait or the fish that are coming in on it. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had a X67C for three years and wouldn't think of ice fishing without it. The color and separation are great as others have stated The options of either the flasher mode or full sonar chart are both excellent (I prefer the sonar chart) Both allow you to see your ice jigs,etc. all through the water column but the sonar chart allows you to see fish actually rise or drop to get the bait. The only negative is that the metal rod provided to support the transducer doesn't pack into the soft case very well, so I just hang the transducer cord off the arm into the water. So far has worked perfect for 3 years.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

best ice unit around! i have had my x68 for over five years and it still works great. all of my friends that ice fish have bought one after seeing mine. great unit.


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

How is the battery life?????


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

...is awesome. I had an X67 my first year ice fishing and traded up to an LMS 522c w gps. Had lots of problems with battery life, most likely due to the GPS and got another X67 last year. I have fished long and hard with it and usually come home with AT LEAST half charge left. On my old one, I fished from 9am to dark at my dads in Canada in sub zero Feb. temps. Used it all day and brought it back to the cabin with 2/3 charged. Was back to full battery in 15 min on the charger. I wouldn't hesitate to buy this, especially for the price of a low end flasher and the versatility of being able to use it on a boat.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I borrowed a 68 last year and after using Vex and Marcum of my friends I will defintely be buying a lowrance or making an ice unit out of the units I already own which is actually in progress now. They are great to fish with, having the backlight on full go does drain some but you'll still fish all day, 2 days if you have it on low.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

I bought mine new last year and have only used it 4 times. When I got it out this weekend and charged the battery, it would not turn on. I take it that the battery is shot but still seems strange. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I've had mine for 3 or 4 seasons now, and I use it on my bass boat. I think they are awesome and won't be on the ice without it, even in shallow water. My battery life has been great also. Still have the original battery, going to put it on charge tonight! I'll be on the ice this week!


----------



## clearlycustom (Feb 15, 2010)

This year I turned my Lowrance HDS 8" into a ice fishing unit. I bought the Genz Blue Box made by Vexlar. (25$) I bought a 8 amp hour battery, (18$)Vexlar battery indicator(26$). Lowrance sells a Ice Ducer for there HDS 5" (70$), also installed a small led light (5$). So for less then 150$ I turned my HDS into a all season unit.


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

WalleyeMike, 
Like some other folks I own M68 which is like the X67. Super ice unit, and great for year round use. Besides ice fishing, it works great in kayak, canoe, as boat bow mount, and as portable unit on vacation. Transducer floats nicely with about 8" of closed cell foam around the cord. I've gone through a few batteries, some seem to hold a charge better than others. :G


----------



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

I also have a M68c. I originally purchased for my boat because I wanted a color unit with gps, but I was very glad to find that it makes a great ice unit as well. Overall it work pretty nicely for me, the factory settings are pretty good right out of the box with minor sensitivity changes once in awhile to see your presentation. I use both the flasher feature and the regular sonar screen.


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a humming bird 363 i use on my 12'er found an old back pack mounted a base to scrap wood, got an ice tranduser for it. I works great. cabellas 12v battery last all day. I use flasher mode and regular sonar. Plus have all my gps locations right there. It works as good as anything else out there.


----------

